# Richard Dreyfuss will be reading the Bible...



## Galatians220 (Oct 10, 2008)

...in audio book form.  

No kidding. It's going to happen.

I was reading the _Detroit Legal News_ at work yesterday, and this appeared on Page 3:

The Associated Press: New Bibles alter form _ not word _ to draw readers

This is not good news, to me, anyway...

Marisa Tomei will join Dreyfuss on the audio book project, so says the article.

 - I'm picturing Dreyfuss's charming "get these pantyhose off the shower rod!" vignette in "The Good-Bye Girl," and Marisa Tomei's "my biological clock is running!" speech in "My Cousin Vinny." 

Reading the Bible?! *I think not!*

I plod on, horrified as usual...

Margaret


----------



## Galatians220 (Oct 10, 2008)

Joshua said:


> Maybe, during their recordings, the Lord will use it to regenerate them, then at the last minute they'll repent of making it, become members of confessional churches, and all will be well!


 
From your typing fingers and mouth to the Lord's ears, Josh!!!

Yes, that would make for an extremely happy outcome! I, too, will pray about it!

Margaret


----------

